# then and now



## DestinyBBW (Feb 27, 2007)

since i started my site i have gained 60 lbs here is a then and now pic comparason


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 27, 2007)

I am curious as to why you used Desire's photos...
Or why you (Desire) would be on Destiny's name using them.


Just curious, really...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like you became a totally different person too.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Feb 28, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> I am curious as to why you used Desire's photos...
> Or why you (Desire) would be on Destiny's name using them.
> 
> 
> Just curious, really...


The two are sisters and their names begin with the same first 3 letters so it's a natural mistake...


----------



## DestinyBBW (Mar 12, 2007)

Whoops... I guess Desire forgot to sign me out and sign herself in! LOL.. Though we live together and only have 1 computer so it happens from time to time, LOL. Sorry about the confusion!


----------



## DestinyBBW (Mar 12, 2007)

Crappity crap crap crap. I forgot to uncheck the box with the sig... sorry about that!


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 12, 2007)

DestinyBBW said:


> Crappity crap crap crap. I forgot to uncheck the box with the sig... sorry about that!



Chimpi prepares the fire-engulfed set of thorned Mace to attacked when given the opportunity....


----------



## cactopus (Mar 12, 2007)

DestinyBBW said:


> Crappity crap crap crap. I forgot to uncheck the box with the sig... sorry about that!



Well you could repay us by doing a similar thread about yourself. :kiss2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 12, 2007)

DestinyBBW said:


> Crappity crap crap crap. I forgot to uncheck the box with the sig... sorry about that!



I fixed it for you. No prob!


----------

